# confirmation



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

yesterday, i didn't just fall off the paleo wagon. i jumped off, with both feet, and wallowed in starchy gluten-y carbs.

i ate lunch w/ dd at school - fried chicken, green beans, a roll, cake, and some sort of fruit salad in pink whipped cream stuff.

snacks - cookies and a half a bagel.

valentines dinner - chik fil a - my request. i had the sandwich, fries, and a dt dr pepper.

before bed - super hungry again, so i had a slice of pizza and several breadsticks and sprite

yesterday - no energy, so a two hour nap.

last night - so tired, but didn't get more than 3 hours sleep all night long. and reflux that had me swigging mylanta

this morning - full of aches and pains that haven't been felt in the last couple of weeks, while on the diet. slightly constipated and very bloated. tummy hurts. foggy brain.

i never realized exactly what my previous diet was doing to me. but this has confirmed to me that perhaps i really DO have an issue with wheat / gluten.


----------



## nomifyle (Mar 26, 2008)

bama said:


> yesterday, i didn't just fall off the paleo wagon. i jumped off, with both feet, and wallowed in starchy gluten-y carbs.
> 
> i ate lunch w/ dd at school - fried chicken, green beans, a roll, cake, and some sort of fruit salad in pink whipped cream stuff.
> 
> ...


When you change your eating like that you are naturally going to feel lousy. The trick is to get right back on track.

Judy


----------

